# Kings Land 2br



## GregT

All,

Just checked into phase 1 kings land 2br.  Very nice room and great property!  I'm trying to figure out what's different about Phase 2 which I think is approx 150 sf smaller?

Can someone describe the difference?  Or have the new layout? I remember reading that some visitors preferred the layout of the P2?

This is a very nice room - but hoping to avoid a tour to get the answer.  

Thx!!!


----------



## alwysonvac

Never been to Kings Land but noticed two different layouts on the Hilton website - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts.aspx#details/index&resortId=68&backFunctionality=0
I'm assuming the 2nd layout is phase 2  

*1st layout*











*2nd layout*

http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacati.../dynamicImage.cfm?id=557&width=880&height=530

http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacati.../dynamicImage.cfm?id=308&width=880&height=530


----------



## GregT

Wow -- thank you for the pics!  That is very helpful and interesting to sit here and see the difference in the primary living area.

They've saved space by creating a smaller kitchen (less counter space -- not sure what cabinets are missing) and they've moved the dining table up against the wall and fixed the bench -- makes sense.

They also appear to have removed a closet that we use as a food pantry -- DW would be sorry to lose that -- but otherwise don't see much difference in the living area.

And the Master Bath in Phase 1 clearly has a little extra space too.  Nice big bath tub may have been sacriced in Phase 2 as well as open area by the vanities.

At first glance, Phase 2 doesn't appear to be much of a sacrifice from Phase 1 -- if at all.  And you have to love those extra points.

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## Emi

The angle of the pictures makes the room look larger than life.The furniture is small scale, made for the unit. I would say floorspace is at least 25% less. Tiny and cute dining table barely have room for 4 people. Kitchen and living area half the size. The bedrooms and bathrooms are nice though. Small furniture but adequate.


----------



## GregT

Emi said:


> The angle of the pictures makes the room look larger than life.The furniture is small scale, made for the unit. I would say floorspace is at least 25% less. Tiny and cute dining table barely have room for 4 people. Kitchen and living area half the size. The bedrooms and bathrooms are nice though. Small furniture but adequate.



Did it feel cramped?   That's an interesting observation about the dining table (since there are 5 of us in my family....).

Hmmm....I may have to do a tour after all.   DW will be so happy.


----------



## DaveC

I stayed in a 1 bedroom last year.  From the pictures, it looks like they moved the dining room table out of the kitchen area and used a smaller table.  In the first phase design, the dining table is right there. You can see more kitchen space in the 2nd phase design. Overall, the new room does like a bit smaller. I like the original design better. The furniture looks better in the first design.  I liked KingsLand better than the Bay Club too.


----------



## slum808

Greg, 
Glad to see you like the property. Do you know if phase II will have a separate RCI code, or some other way to tell them apart?

P.S. Happy Fathers day! Nothing like spending the day in Hawaii with the kids.


----------



## GregT

All,

I was able to get into the new 2br model without doing the tour.  Definitely more cozy-smaller but not cramped.  I will get back and post pics but Jonell told me she would be fine with the space and we both felt that the space was better utilized.   But definitely smaller.   I took some rough meAsurements of the main room and will post after stepping off my current room.  

Thx


----------



## GregT

All,

A little more info - I stepped off the new living/dining area and note it to be approx 266 sq ft (or 14 x 19 flip flops).   The existing building is 300 sf (12 x 25 ffs).   The tactile differences I noticed were less counter space, loss of the closet with shelves and a modestly tighter dining area.   The master bed/bath felt better laid out and wouldn't be an issue at all - either with the guest room/bath.  

We really liked the P2 unit and I could see us staying here with our points.  

All the best

Greg


----------



## GregT

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> A little more info - I stepped off the new living/dining area and note it to be approx 266 sq ft (or 14 x 19 flip flops).   The existing building is 300 sf (12 x 25 ffs).   The tactile differences I noticed were less counter space, loss of the closet with shelves and a modestly tighter dining area.   The master bed/bath felt better laid out and wouldn't be an issue at all - either with the guest room/bath.
> 
> We really liked the P2 unit and I could see us staying here with our points.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Greg



All,

The very nice lady at the front desk found vacant rooms for me and another nice bell man took me on a tour.   More random trivia on room sizes:

Living Area of Bay Club 2BR (Suite A) is 465sf including kitchen
Living Area of Bay Club 1BR is 334 sf including kitchen

Kohala Suites 2BR is ~390 sf including kitchen (harder to gauge because of angle)

And repeating earlier data:

KingsLand 2BR (Phase 1) is 300 sf including kitchen
KingsLand 2BR (Phase 2) is 266 sf including kitchen

All were in the same unit measurement (my flip flops) so the relative estimates are reasonable.   

This may not be interesting to anybody (except me), but I was curious about the living space for the family in each of the area units.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## presley

Sounds decent.  Is it a far walk to the Hilton Hotel?  I love the amenities at the hotel.


----------



## alwysonvac

slum808 said:


> Greg,
> Glad to see you like the property. Do you know if phase II will have a separate RCI code, or some other way to tell them apart?
> 
> P.S. Happy Fathers day! Nothing like spending the day in Hawaii with the kids.



I hope it's a different RCI code. I would like to stay in the higher point section (Phase 1) for my RCI exchange next year


----------



## alwysonvac

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I was able to get into the new 2br model without doing the tour.  Definitely more cozy-smaller but not cramped.  I will get back and post pics but Jonell told me she would be fine with the space and we both felt that the space was better utilized.   But definitely smaller.   I took some rough meAsurements of the main room and will post after stepping off my current room.
> 
> Thx



I would love to see pictures. 

I like the videos of the exterior resort area at Kingsland but I never liked the open floor plan for the kitchen/dining room & master bedroom/bathroom. Just curious if the master bathroom will be closed off from the master bedroom in Phase 2

Videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqYWvHpZq0w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSxBkVR3k3g

Thanks


----------



## GregT

alwysonvac said:


> I would love to see pictures.
> 
> I like the videos of the exterior resort area at Kingsland but I never liked the open floor plan for the kitchen/dining room & master bedroom/bathroom. Just curious if the master bathroom will be closed off from the master bedroom in Phase 2
> 
> Videos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqYWvHpZq0w
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSxBkVR3k3g
> 
> Thanks



Yes, the master bathroom is closed off from the master bedroom in Phase 2.

I did take pictures on my new phone (I hope I can figure out how to get them off the darned thing) so I hope to post soon.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT

presley said:


> Sounds decent.  Is it a far walk to the Hilton Hotel?  I love the amenities at the hotel.



Yes, it is approx 3/4 mile to the hotel?  The shuttle is pretty consistent though so that helps -- and I agree -- I really like the hotel!

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808

*Here's pictures from GregT*

1. 





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9/


----------



## TLA

The Phase II units are much smaller than Phase I.  The buildings have an interior hall with units off each side. This means the 2nd bedroom is on the "hall side" and doesn't have a window.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Makes me appreciate the very large Bay Club units.  

Now with the renovation being complete over at Bay Club that would be my first choice, since pool access at hotel is not a big priority for me.

Kingsland would be my second, but only if I was able to get in via RCI. Too many points for the phase 1 product via HGVC.  Phase 2 units look sort of on the small size. 

Since Bay Club is easier via both RCI and via HGVC, it will be my primary target.


----------



## GregT

Sandy Lovell said:


> Makes me appreciate the very large Bay Club units.
> 
> Now with the renovation being complete over at Bay Club that would be my first choice, since pool access at hotel is not a big priority for me.
> 
> Kingsland would be my second, but only if I was able to get in via RCI. Too many points for the phase 1 product via HGVC.  Phase 2 units look sort of on the small size.
> 
> Since Bay Club is easier via both RCI and via HGVC, it will be my primary target.



Sandy,

This is where I'm gravitating to.  Those Bay Club units were really nice when I walked through them, the new renovation is very well done (and those lanai's are fantastic).    But the KingsLand amenities (the pool, pool bar and restaurant) are all very convenient when staying close to the timeshare or at the end of the day's adventures.  

It's a real trade off -- the unit space for the property amenities.   We really like Kings Land a lot, but I think next time will be a Bay Club or WBR visit to stretch points.

One other interesting comment from the really nice lady at the front-desk (of the Bay Club/WBR property), she said that since the renovations were completed, the Bay Club occupancy has sky rocketed where it is almost always full.  She said it is also very common for someone to come and visit for 3 or 4 weeks at a time.  I can definitely see living in that unit for a month.

All the best,

Greg


FYI -- Steve, thanks for the pics help -- and sorry that these files are so cumbersome to work with.....


----------



## Sandy VDH

I generally explore, go scuba diving, go to the beach, etc.  I don't generally just hang by the pool, so BC works fine for me. 

If I were to just hang by the pool I don't think I would fly all the way to Hawaii. 

Mind you when I was there 18 months ago staying at Kingsland via an RCI exchange, I did use both the Hilton pool and the Kingsland Complex pool.  We had a room that overlooked the smaller quieter pool and I often just used that pool. 

The pool at the Hilton was OK, but ended up getting closed because someone took a dump in the pool.  Some people are so gross.  Needless to say I did not revisit the Hilton pools after that.


----------



## slum808

Greg,

Thanks for taking those pictures. I think the place looks great for a family. I'm okay with the units being a little smaller. The pool is something that I think my family would really love and the reason why I've been shying away from bay club. 

Steve


----------



## MikeinSoCal

Sandy Lovell said:


> The pool at the Hilton was OK, but ended up getting closed because someone took a dump in the pool.  Some people are so gross.  Needless to say I did not revisit the Hilton pools after that.


I worked in the hotel industry for years.  This happens all the time, believe it or not.


----------



## elaine

we have an upcoming RCI trade this summer. Since we made the trade 1 year ago, are we in Phase I? We have 5 persons in a 2BR and and Phase II looks too small, and I don't like the 2nd BR with no window.


----------



## GregT

elaine said:


> we have an upcoming RCI trade this summer. Since we made the trade 1 year ago, are we in Phase I? We have 5 persons in a 2BR and and Phase II looks too small, and I don't like the 2nd BR with no window.



I don't believe Phase 2 will be completed until almost the end of 2012 so you should be in Phase 1 -- I think you'll enjoy it, it's a lovely property!

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

Wow, thanks for pictures. That room is small  

My husband commented that it looked like a hotel suite with a mini kitchen thrown in the corner.

I was wondering wh_y_ Phase 2 didn't have an enclosed U-shaped kitchen but now I can see why. There's simply no space. 

There appears to be just enough clearance between the refrigerator and sofa so you can open up the refrigerator door.


----------



## GregT

alwysonvac said:


> Wow, thanks for pictures. That room is small
> 
> My husband commented that it looked like a hotel suite with a mini kitchen thrown in the corner.
> 
> I was wondering wh_y_ Phase 2 didn't have an enclosed U-shaped kitchen but now I can see why. There's simply no space.
> 
> There appears to be just enough clearance between the refrigerator and sofa so you can open up the refrigerator door.



Phase 1 is also the first timeshare I've stayed in where the kitchen is merged into the living area -- without a counter island and limited counter space.   It does require some adjustment -- but its an easy adjustment.

But Big Island is a great place to visit!  We went to the volcano yesterday (and didn't visit any timeshares on the way) and were very lucky that there were surface lava flows that we could hike out to and be sooo close to.  

It was almost four miles each way -- and the kids did so well!!!!   Great great pics!!

All the best,

Greg

Edited to add:  Does anyone know how many 2BR and 2BR+'s will be in Phase 2?  And how they determine what's a 2BR and what's a 2BR+?  Could be floor?  Could be whether it faces the road or faces whatever's on the other side?    I don't want to take a tour to get the answer....but curious.  Thx!


----------



## SmithOp

Greg,

If you want a nice secluded beach close to KL, head south toward Kona a few miles and go into the Hualalai resort, south entrance.  Ask for a guest past at the guard shack, they will direct you to the beach access.  A small lagoon for swimming, good snorkeling and lots of turtles. 

Aloha,
Dave


----------



## fillde

*Greg and Dave*

I will be at the Big Island in 2weeks if you wish to share any other tips and highlights I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## GregT

SmithOp said:


> Greg,
> 
> If you want a nice secluded beach close to KL, head south toward Kona a few miles and go into the Hualalai resort, south entrance.  Ask for a guest past at the guard shack, they will direct you to the beach access.  A small lagoon for swimming, good snorkeling and lots of turtles.
> 
> Aloha,
> Dave





fillde said:


> I will be at the Big Island in 2weeks if you wish to share any other tips and highlights I'm all ears. Thanks.



Dave,

I agree with fillde and appreciate ideas.   Any chance, you would be willing to post ideas on the VPE website?  I started a BI thread here.   Thx!


----------



## GregT

All,

I asked Steve to post a pic of the unit types in Phase 2 (thank you Steve!).  But here are details :

2 buildings
49 units in each building
98 total units in Phase 2

48 1 BR units (32 1BR, 16 1BR Plus)
50 2 BR units (18 2BR, 32 2BR Plus)

All 1 BRs face the road, all 2 BRs face the golf course
75% of 1BRs are King bed, others are Double beds

Top floor on 1BR side is Plus designation
Top 2 floors on 2BR side is Plus designation
Buildings are three floors
Ground floor has a extra unit on end - a 2BR
No new pool for P2. 

Thx

Greg


----------



## slum808

*Greg's Pic*


----------



## HudsHut

Thanks to Greg, I got to see the new model also.  The common area is compact, but still looks nice. The floors are carpeted, not hardwood.

What I will miss most, that wasn't mentioned above is the lanai furniture. Kings' Land I has a beautiful, comfortable cushioned couch & chair on the lanai.  There's a peek in post #2, (2nd layout) picture above. 

Phase 2 has the lanai table/chairs seen in post #16, which are not as fancy.

The Kings' Land common area ambiance can't be beat. It really feels like a luxury resort.


----------



## ocdb8r

hudshut said:


> What I will miss most, that wasn't mentioned above is the lanai furniture. Kings' Land I has a beautiful, comfortable cushioned couch & chair on the lanai.  There's a peek in post #2, (2nd layout) picture above.
> 
> Phase 2 has the lanai table/chairs seen in post #16, which are not as fancy.



Good catch.  We absolutely loved the nice cushy lanai furniture in Phase 1 and used the space much more than we normally do because it was so comfortable to just relax and chat as a small group out there.  That will be missed for sure.  

We also really like the hardwood floors, but to be honest most timeshares we use regularly are carpet so I think we'll survive.  

I wonder what percentage of RCI trades will end up being Phase I vs. Phase II once sales are well established?  I can easily see Phase II, being much smaller and cheaper in points, filled with internal HGVC reservations with RCI trades ending up assigned to Phase I (I can hope, can't I?).


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Hi Greg,

I'm looking to rent next year on the big island and really trying to decide which complex would be better for us.  Do you have pictures of the pool area that you can share?

The King's kitchen/living room/dining room looks small but it is vacation I really don't need huge kitchen just a functional kitchen.  So, I think it would work for us.

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## GregT

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> I'm looking to rent next year on the big island and really trying to decide which complex would be better for us.  Do you have pictures of the pool area that you can share?
> 
> The King's kitchen/living room/dining room looks small but it is vacation I really don't need huge kitchen just a functional kitchen.  So, I think it would work for us.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tina



Tina,

I'm sorry I don't have pictures of the pool area, hopefully another poster will put something here?

We felt the Phase 2 would be "cozy", bordering on tight, but I agree with your comment that because its a vacation, we can work with just a functional kitchen. 

I do hope someone posts pictures of the pool for you -- if we were going back to Kings Land (and we will), we would be happy to stay in Phase 2 to save the points, but if we went to Phase 1, we would specifically want the 10,500 point rooms (even if we had points to burn) because we liked being on the first floor alot.   

If we were renting for cash (and pricing was the same) we'd go with Phase 1.  The extra room is nice and the furniture on the patio is terrific.

Please let us know what you do!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## TheWizz

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> I'm looking to rent next year on the big island and really trying to decide which complex would be better for us.  Do you have pictures of the pool area that you can share?
> 
> The King's kitchen/living room/dining room looks small but it is vacation I really don't need huge kitchen just a functional kitchen.  So, I think it would work for us.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tina



The pool area IS really nice at KL even though the marketing material states there is a "lazy river" - trust me, there isn't.  The units are pretty small (I was in Bldg. 10) and not well ventilated (one AC vent for kitchen, dining, and living rooms).  Housekeeping is not that great either as the bathroom floors were dirty upon our arrival.  But I digress...  

Here are some pics of the KL pool area:

View of upper lagoon area taken from the walkway leading to the adult pool.





Middle section of the upper lagoon area.





Upper lagoon area closest to the adult pool.





Secluded sundeck on the back side of the adult pool, VERY quiet area.





As the sign notes, adult pool area past the lagoons.





Right side of upper lagoon area - nearest to adult pool.





Upper lagoon area.





Upper lagoon area with open slide.





Lower Lagoon area 1, which connects to another lower lagoon area 
with water volleyball and basketball areas and a "dark" slide 
(sorry, no pic of lower lagoon area 2).





Kid Pool / Beach Area - connects to the lower lagoon areas 1 and 2.


----------



## slum808

Those are great pictures. I had just taken KL off my wish list for a few years. Now it looks like I'll be putting it back on.


----------



## TheWizz

slum808 said:


> Those are great pictures. I had just taken KL off my wish list for a few years. Now it looks like I'll be putting it back on.



You're welcome and thanks again for the pic upload help.  The website pics are misleading and since the KL website info claims to have a "lazy river", I _accidentally _expected it to actually have one.     As you can see from the pics, some nice distinct and quite large lagoon/pool areas, but no lazy river.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Thank you, The Whizz... Love the pictures.  

So, my friend is staying at the Marriott nearby right now and she said that she doesn't like how far these resorts are from Kona.  She says that it is a 25 minute drive each way.  Did you find the resort remote?

I thought there was some shopping near by and dining.  

Thanks again for your pictures...


----------



## TheWizz

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Thank you, The Whizz... Love the pictures.
> 
> So, my friend is staying at the Marriott nearby right now and she said that she doesn't like how far these resorts are from Kona.  She says that it is a 25 minute drive each way.  Did you find the resort remote?
> 
> I thought there was some shopping near by and dining.
> 
> Thanks again for your pictures...



You are welcome.  It is about 25 min. from "civilization" and the Kona area for city amenities.  But it didn't bother us.  We took one day to skirt around Mauna Kea and over to Hilo and then around to the (active) Volcano Park and then around the southern side of the island back to Waikoloa.  Took around 12 hours with all the stops.  If you like wine, there is a great little winery on the way back to stop at and sample their vino, appropriately named Volcano Winery.  

At Waikoloa there are the Queen's and Kings Shopping areas which has an ABC like store, several high-end shops and a few places to eat like Macaroni Grill and our favorite in HI: Roy's.  There is also a Starbucks, and a food court.  For groceries, the closest place is a Foodland or Foodtown in the Mauna Lani development about 5 min. north of Waikoloa.  

In Kona there is a stretch of road along the coast that is similar (to me) to the main road in Lahaina on Maui.  On this road there are several more restaurants (like Bubba Gumps) and MANY gift and clothing shops.  This is where we got our Big Island T-Shirts, gifts, etc.  Hope that helps.


----------



## GregT

TheWizz,

Those are great pictures, thank you very much for posting these.  They bring back happy memories of our trip there a couple months ago!

It is worth reiterating the Lazy River comment -- there is no lazy river.   If you look at Wizz's first picture, you see on the right hand side a little "island".  The river is the water that circles that island -- but there is no flow to push you.  It's just water around a pool island.

I understand the comment about the distance from Waikoloa to Kona, but we didn't see any major attraction to Kona.   We much preferred being so "close" to Hapuna Beach and the access roads to the east side of the island, even though it was still quite a drive.

Thanks again for the pictures!

Best,

Greg


----------



## ocdb8r

Have we figured out what's up with RCI trades?  Curious if there is going to be any way for us to tell which phase we'll be put into.


----------



## MikeinSoCal

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I thought there was some shopping near by and dining.


Also check out:

Waikoloa Village Market
68-3916 Paniolo Ave
Waikoloa, HI 96738


----------



## eal

Ha ha! It sounds like a very "lazy" river indeed!


----------



## alwysonvac

*Bad PR*

wow... Can you image how many complaints they receive from guests who select this resort because of the advertised lazy river.

It's on the Hilton website - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/hawaii/kings-land-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club-KOAKLGV/index.html
The caption for the pool photo states "The 19,200 sq. ft. Super Pool is designed with dedicated areas for children and adults, complete with a *winding lazy river*, two 90-foot water slides, two children’s water slides and a poolside sandy “beach” for kids."

It's on the Club Intrawest site - http://www.clubintrawest.com/destinations/hgvc-kingsland/
It states under Features and Amenities "Super pool complex with slides, hot tubs & *lazy river*"

It's also stated in the 2012 Club Member Guide - http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19
It states under Property Features "20,000-square-foot super pool featuring 4 slides, *lazy river*, whirlpool spas, serenity section, children's beach and water activity play area"


----------



## Sandy VDH

To be honest it is winding like a river, as most of the pools are connected.  It just have no current that propels you around that you would EXPECT with a 'lazy river'.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Thanks for the information about remoteness.   It all sounds fine to me.  I love Roy's and swimming at beaches and watching sunsets or sunrises.  I'm not much of shopper so this place sounds good.   Hope I get a chance to stay there next year.


----------



## HudsHut

When we arrived in June 2011, my son and I walked around the entire pool complex trying to find the lazy river. Finally we asked an employee. He looked puzzled and then explained that the narrow part of the pool right under the high lava rock/waterfall, where the lifeguard sits manning the waterslides, is called the "lazy river pool".

We loved the resort ambiance and the superpool; it's unfortunate that they used the term "lazy river" for that section of pool, as it does imply a pool with *current* on which guests can float along on inner tubes.


----------



## TheWizz

Indeed... not only is there no current or _real _lazy river, the pool rules forbids any type of floating device except for necessity, e.g. ones used by small children.


----------



## HatTrick

GregT said:


> I started a BI thread here.



Hey Greg,

Regarding this statement on that BI thread:



> 11) None of the HGVC properties are located on the beach -- and none (that I am aware of) can even see the ocean.



Just wanted to show you a view from the third floor of the Kohala Suites. Ocean! :whoopie:


----------



## GregT

HatTrick said:


> Just wanted to show you a view from the third floor of the Kohala Suites. Ocean! :whoopie:



Hey, that's good to know!!!

See pics of Hawaii make me want to go back RIGHT NOW.   February seems far away.

Best,

Greg


----------



## eal

We just spent a week at Kings' Land and we are finishing up a week at the Bay Club.  We were in Building 1 at KL and Building 3 at BC, and both units had a (distant) view of the ocean. I'll be posting reviews shortly.


----------



## Sandy VDH

These are called ocean glimpse not oceanvew.


----------



## HatTrick

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> The very nice lady at the front desk found vacant rooms for me and another nice bell man took me on a tour.   More random trivia on room sizes:
> 
> Living Area of Bay Club 2BR (Suite A) is 465sf including kitchen
> Living Area of Bay Club 1BR is 334 sf including kitchen
> 
> Kohala Suites 2BR is ~390 sf including kitchen (harder to gauge because of angle)
> 
> And repeating earlier data:
> 
> KingsLand 2BR (Phase 1) is 300 sf including kitchen
> KingsLand 2BR (Phase 2) is 266 sf including kitchen
> 
> All were in the same unit measurement (my flip flops) so the relative estimates are reasonable.
> 
> This may not be interesting to anybody (except me), but I was curious about the living space for the family in each of the area units.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Greg



Hey Greg,

Revolution now shows square footage for Kings' Land units.

Phase I
1BR - 768
2BR - 1080
3BR - 1364

Phase II
1BR - 599
2BR - 920/950

Presumably,  flip flops (slippahs in the local vernacular) were not used to obtain these measurements.


----------



## HatTrick

TheWizz said:


> In Kona there is a stretch of road along the coast that is similar (to me) to the main road in Lahaina on Maui.  On this road there are several more restaurants (like Bubba Gumps) and MANY gift and clothing shops.



Those would be Front Street (Lahaina) and Ali'i Drive (Kona).


----------



## MaryH

kona on Alia Drive by the Marriott courtyard is closed once a month for a craft fair.  It was on Sun May 19 this month.


----------



## GregT

HatTrick said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> Revolution now shows square footage for Kings' Land units.
> 
> Phase I
> 1BR - 768
> 2BR - 1080
> 3BR - 1364
> 
> Phase II
> 1BR - 599
> 2BR - 920/950
> 
> Presumably,  flip flops (slippahs in the local vernacular) were not used to obtain these measurements.



That's good to see, and I'm glad they included it, but I prefer the flip-flop/slippah relative measurement of Living Area...  (please also note that I didn't include the bedrooms and bathrooms).

Although Phase 1 appears a lot bigger per the SF, the Phase 1 includes wasted space in the bathtub and doesn't efficient utilize the master bathroom space in general.   So....Phase 1 looks a lot bigger than Phase 2 per the Revolution, but I personally believe Phase 2 is "only" 10% smaller than Phase 1 based on my experiment.

I'd be happy to stay in either one though!   Thanks for highlighting the new info....

Best,

Greg


----------



## MaryH

Some picture of a 1bdrm Jr I think by HGVC classification on Hilton website.

Kitchen.


----------



## MaryH

Another view of Kitchen..  Not very well laid out.  Don't cook often but like a good kitchen when I do.


----------



## MaryH

1bd Jr living Dining


----------



## MaryH

1bdrm Jr living room


----------



## MaryH

1bdrm Jr. bathroom.  Very nice except lack of tub for those which it matter.


----------



## MaryH

Another bathroom view


----------



## slum808

Are there different point cost for the 1-bedroom Jr.?


----------



## MaryH

Not sure about HGVC since I am on a preview package.  There is a price difference if you rent via Hilton website.  

Some strange quirks, you have to turn on the water to use the washing machine but no info about the little switch to left of washing machine.  Had to ask a staff.

Free DVDs for the week in a kiosk machine.  DVD player via PS3 but controller detached in drawer and no info on setting to make it work.  

Had to switch on the icemaker in the freezer.  

Stopper for sink in bath is a pop up type but a couple of other parts which on other sinks may control the stopper of the sink.

They are now selling Kohala Suites and Bays Club with high incentives too but say they will build phase 3 soon.  The sales girl I had was a fresh out of grad school local girl whose mom works there at HGVC sales that has only been working at HGVC for less than 1 month.  I think I knew more about the HGVC then she did from my presentation 9 years ago and some reading on TUG.  She had never seen anything at Kings Land other than the 2bdrm show unit so she saw Bay Club and Waikoloa resorts units for the first time... uhmm they should beef up the training if they want to sell full freight..


----------



## bevans

I am currently staying in a Phase 2 one bedroom at Kings' Land. I have stayed in all three resorts over the last few years and like all for different reasons. Our stay this time on the Big Island is for three weeks split between the Bay Club for the first half and Phase 2 for the second half. For my wife and I except for the pool at Kings' Land we would take the Bay Club for size of lanai's,location, and room layout. The kitchen's in Phase 2 do not have ovens but come with a two burner stove top and microwave. The pool area alone is not enough draw as we are beach people and spend very little time at the pool. For us we do not want to use any more points than we have to as we prefer to stay as long as we can as the draw for us is being in Hawaii not our amenities. Using up points for a higher floor makes no sense to us, I guess we are cheap as we value length of stay more. Getting 3400 point gold season one bedrooms at Phase 2 require booking early as there are few available and it seems I am not the only person who is unwilling to use up points on the higher floors. Curt


----------



## MaryH

Hi Bevans,

I am in building 22 2nd floor.  yeah it is only a 2 unit hotplate and microwave.  I have been in 1bdrm without a real oven at Hyatt Sunset Harbour but they had microwave convection oven.  I was thinking of making some baked tortilla chips from ones I bought and realized no oven.  I cannot reach the coffee cups, bowls and the casual glasses without help of a spectula..  I think the designer is 6 ft or taller since only empty cupboard in the kitchen is above the fridge for god sake lol..

uhmm higher floor is still a parking lot view.  If it had a real ocean view, I might pay extra for it but not for higher parking lot view..


----------



## HatTrick

MaryH said:


> I am in building 22 2nd floor.  yeah it is only a 2 unit hotplate and microwave.



According to the image below, that would put you in a regular 1-bedroom unit (HGVC doesn't have a "jr. suite" classification although the Hilton Web site does), unless building 22 is different from building 21.



slum808 said:


>



Your unit sounds like a studio. Could building 22 have studios?


----------



## MichaelColey

We LOVED our stay at Kings Land last year.  The property, and especially the pool complex, is just incredible.  We are normally out doing stuff every day on vacation, but we only left the property THREE TIMES the week we were there.

Most of the other resorts in our "Top Ten" have some unique factors (like Harborside getting you into the Atlantis Waterpark, or Grand Californian having a walkway right out into Disney's California Adventure, etc.), but this one made our list based on merit of the resort alone.


----------



## MaryH

No it is a full 1bdrm but with limited kitchen rather than full kitchen..  Did not take a photo of the bdrm since it was a tad messy and forgot to do so when the cleaning came through.


----------



## bevans

The people here at Hilton refer to the one bedroom as a junior suite, there are no studio's here. I have stayed in Phase 1 before and they have full kitchen's in the one bedrooms but Phase 2 have more of a partial kitchen so perhaps the jr suite name? Curt


----------



## HatTrick

bevans said:


> The people here at Hilton refer to the one bedroom as a junior suite, there are no studio's here. I have stayed in Phase 1 before and they have full kitchen's in the one bedrooms but Phase 2 have more of a partial kitchen so perhaps the jr suite name? Curt



I guess that's how Hilton distinguishes Phase 2 from Phase 1 for renters. 1-bedroom units with partial kitchen in Phase 2 are "junior suites" while their Phase 1 counterparts are listed as "1 bedroom suite - full kitchen".

Junior Suite description - _Spacious 1-bedroom Junior Suite includes [a king-sized bed/two double beds] and a sofa bed and incorporates elegant amenities and furnishings like flat-screen HDTVs and DVD. An open living room offers home-like comfort enhanced by a private lanai. A kitchen features a stovetop, microwave, dishwasher, refrigerator and all utensils. Suite bathroom has a shower only. Pack lighter and take advantage of the in-suite washer/dryer. Complimentary WiFi connectivity assures you're accessible when you want to be. Sleeps 4._

1-Bed Suite description - _Gracefully decorated One Bedroom Suites sleep 4 people and offer one king-sized bed and a king-size sofa bed. Enjoy the convenience of a fully-equipped kitchen and the spaciousness of separate living and dining areas. The spectacular bathroom is luxuriously crafted with a free-standing shower and separate soaking tub. The suite also features a washer and dryer, cable TV/DVD and AM/FM-CD, and a private lanai. Stay connected while traveling with our complimentary high-speed wireless internet._


----------



## LisaH

Questions for GregT, slum808 (or anyone else), the pictures in post #16: Were they taken from phase I or phase II? Also, which phase has hardwood floor in the living area?

We will be there next month through an RCI exchange. Any tips/recommendations for the building(s)? I guess RCI exchangers are always placed in phase I?

Have not been to the Big Island for 7-8 years. Can't wait!


----------



## fillde

Picture 16 is phase 2. Phase 1 has hardwood floors.

Phase 1 has bigger rooms and nicer lanai furniture. 

All rooms are nice.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## slum808

Correct, the pictures I posted for Greg are of phase II. I'm interested to see which phase they place you in. I have not seen a new RCI code, so I guess you could be placed in either.


----------



## GregT

LisaH said:


> We will be there next month through an RCI exchange. Any tips/recommendations for the building(s)?



I will very curious to see if they put you in Phase 1 or Phase 2 -- does you confirmation number indicate a specific resort (presumably 7978?)

From a tips/recommendations, personally, I would ask for first floor, as close to the Super Pool as possible.   I would prioritize that really as 1) First Floor and 2) close to pool.

We were in Phase 1 last year, and they put us in Room 2103 -- Building 2, 1st floor, which was one of the farther buildings from the Super Pool.  The distance to walk to the pool was actually shorter than our distance to walk to the MOC Super Pool, so it was an easy walk and we liked the ground floor for ease of access to the BBQ and expanded living area onto the grassy area.

Please do let us know where they put you.  Thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## LisaH

Will do. Do all 1st floor units in phase I walk out to the grassy open area?


----------



## GregT

LisaH said:


> Will do. Do all 1st floor units in phase I walk out to the grassy open area?



Yes they do -- and we were almost on the end of the building --  which was right next to the BBQ so it was very convenient (we BBQ most nights).

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## LisaH

Just checked-in. This place looks lovely. We were given the choice of 1st and 2nd floor in building 1 and we went with 2nd floor. We are happy with our choice as the patio of the 1st floor seems to be a bit lower than the golf course so it might be less airy and less light. Just from what I see and of course I could be completely wrong. We might have gotten a better building closer to the pool but arriving at 1:30pm, only building 1 was available.

The Big Island is quite busy this week as the Ironman competition will be next Sat. We had a few Ironman participants on the plane. The car rental office and grocery store were hopping. Many bike riders are on the road practicing. We didn't know this IS the week but now we are looking forward to watching the race next Sat (leaving Sat night on a red eye flight).


----------



## SmithOp

Just past bldg 2 is a nice pool with spa, waterfall, and BBQ with table seating.  Exchanges go closest to the maint bldg.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

